# Victoria Driving Licence procedure



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi All,

Can some one please provide me the process of getting Victoria driving licence for someone who already possess Indian driving licence?

Do we need to do drive test again, or just written alone will do?
Detail process will help me a lot and also for many folks in future as quick guide.

TIA,
Mini


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

You'll need to do a knowledge test, road test and hazard test. If you have held your licence for less than 3 years you'll be placed on a probationary licence (P1 or P2).


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Mini, 

Can you please check this link: 

Overseas drivers - licences : VicRoads

Hope this helps.

Good Luck

Girl Aussie


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Can I get changed my UK drivers license for a victorian one? Asking because I am not a british, lived in UK for 5 years when I got that drivers license.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Can I get changed my UK drivers license for a victorian one? Asking because I am not a british, lived in UK for 5 years when I got that drivers license.


Yes you can without taking tests but if it's valid for less than three years you'll need to drive with P plates.


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

My licence is 5 yrs old... do i still need to give driving exam or can i apply directly by clearing exam and get full licence...


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mini2ran said:


> My licence is 5 yrs old... do i still need to give driving exam or can i apply directly by clearing exam and get full licence...


If your licence is Indian you will need to take the tests. You cannot exchange your licence directly without doing the road test, knowledge test and hazard test. Have a look at the VicRoads link that was linked to in a previous post.


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks all..if i have an international driving permit for 1 yr from india still do i neeed to go for road test?


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

mini2ran said:


> Thanks all..if i have an international driving permit for 1 yr from india still do i neeed to go for road test?


As per rule, you can only drive for three months on an international licence if you are an Australian PR. Therefore, bringing an international permit won't help. If you were in a visitor visa or something like that, I think in that case that permit would have been helpful. 

Also, you have to go through knowledge test, hazard and practical driver's test since you don't posses a license from an exempt country such as UK. They are not very difficult. However, your Indian licence will help you to avoid P's and get the full license.

I had my license in Victoria. So, you have any question, I'm happy to help.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mini2ran said:


> Thanks all..if i have an international driving permit for 1 yr from india still do i neeed to go for road test?


Did you read the VicRoads website link at all?

VicRoads does not recognize Indian licences as being equivalent to an Australian licence - which it does for certain other countries, mostly western countries such as the US, the UK and Canada. As such, it doesn't matter if you have an international permit - you will have to take the tests.


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Did you read the VicRoads website link at all?
> 
> VicRoads does not recognize Indian licences as being equivalent to an Australian licence - which it does for certain other countries, mostly western countries such as the US, the UK and Canada. As such, it doesn't matter if you have an international permit - you will have to take the tests.


Thanks OzBOund.. i read the website and i could find an section as Overseas international permit section? So confused what is the difference between normal and the licence with international permit approval from Vic Govt...


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mini2ran said:


> Thanks OzBOund.. i read the website and i could find an section as Overseas international permit section? So confused what is the difference between normal and the licence with international permit approval from Vic Govt...


Yes, but if you read that section carefully, you'll see that it relates to licence translations when the actual licence is not in English. It does not say that you would be exempt from taking the tests if you have an international driving permit.


----------



## dimpy01 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi,

I wanted to know about DL in victoria. I know that Indian DL is valid for 3 months there. But what if I don't apply for Vic DL within 3 months and choose to do that later. Will they still consider my Indian DL or will I need to apply fresh license then?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

dimpy01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to know about DL in victoria. I know that Indian DL is valid for 3 months there. But what if I don't apply for Vic DL within 3 months and choose to do that later. Will they still consider my Indian DL or will I need to apply fresh license then?



You can apply for Vic DL even after 3 months. For there first three months, you can drive using your Indian DL. Post that, you need a Vic DL or Vic Learners Permit to drive.

Irrespective of when you apply for Vic DL, here is the procedure and need to be followed in this order:

1) Take online Learners Permit Test
2) Take online Hazard Perception Test
3) Take driving test (actual road test)

If your Indian DL is older than 3 years, then you get full license after step 3. Else you need to go through probationary phase of 2 years before you get a full license.


----------



## dimpy01 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for reply. Do we need to carry DL extract from India RTO or some letter? I have got affidavit done as my Indian DL has initials and Passport has full name. Anything else will be needed ? 



louisam said:


> You can apply for Vic DL even after 3 months. For there first three months, you can drive using your Indian DL. Post that, you need a Vic DL or Vic Learners Permit to drive.
> 
> Irrespective of when you apply for Vic DL, here is the procedure and need to be followed in this order:
> 
> ...


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

If your DL is chip based or smart card then you don't require DL extract. Otherwise you need DL extract and affidavit for obtaining IDLV through Melbourne VFS.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> Thanks all..if i have an international driving permit for 1 yr from india still do i neeed to go for road test?


Yes. Driving Knowledge Test, Hazard Perception Test then the Drive test. 

Hazard is pathetic poor video quality. Cleared both in first go. My flat mate failed both in first attempt.

Also you will be asked to get a verification from the Indian commission in Melbourne. Once you contact them the people at Indian Commission will ask you bring a letter from India by the issuing authority of the license and this letter should be not more than 6 months old.

Then you pay $48 at VFSGLOBAL Melbourne and if the details on the letter you procure from India are the same as on the license you will get verification. If the details are different than your passport then you will have to get affidavits stating that the person in the passport and the overseas licence is one and the same person.

I stuck at this stage of the process, I have contacted a friend in India who is helping me to get this letter. But the department there is asking him to bring a proforma from the embassy quite cumbersome procedure.

Without this letter they will not allow me sit the drive test so I can't get a driving license until I have that letter.

Also, its worth taking a few driving lessons. A friend of mine who came here as a student and had driven 10000 KM's before his driving test failed twice. Then he hire an instructor and took two one hour classes. These driving schools offer free retest if you fail.

You can drive on you India licence for the first 6 months. You can practice driver knowledge test of the Vic Roads website. There is not much information available for the preparation of Hazard perception test.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

My Licence - Hazard Perception Test

This is the one used in Australia.. This is the only sample test available.. You get few in Youtube as well.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

louisam said:


> My Licence - Hazard Perception Test
> 
> This is the one used in Australia.. This is the only sample test available.. You get few in Youtube as well.


Yes thats the one but rules differ from state to state.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

This one is recommended by driving instructors in all the states. More than the rules, this test analyses your ability to understand hazards and respond to it, such as gap selection, scanning the surrounding etc..Those are not specific to any states. For instance, when to overtake on a two way road, pedestrian crossing etc. Just to gauge your reflex and judging ability..


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

louisam said:


> This one is recommended by driving instructors in all the states. More than the rules, this test analyses your ability to understand hazards and respond to it, such as gap selection, scanning the surrounding etc..Those are not specific to any states. For instance, when to overtake on a two way road, pedestrian crossing etc. Just to gauge your reflex and judging ability..


I already cleared it mate.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes, I saw your post. 


I posted for others who are planning to take the same, that they can use that for practice... 


And, yeah, the videos were not of that good quality.. I followed that samples and found situations were somewhat similar in actual test. So had an idea about when to click..


----------



## rujutaraval (Aug 24, 2013)

Will I still need affidivit if I have chip based card ? My Indial DL has initials for middlename and passport has full name.


louisam said:


> If your DL is chip based or smart card then you don't require DL extract. Otherwise you need DL extract and affidavit for obtaining IDLV through Melbourne VFS.


----------



## rujutaraval (Aug 24, 2013)

Anybody can reply??


rujutaraval said:


> Will I still need affidivit if I have chip based card ? My Indial DL has initials for middlename and passport has full name.


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

*Saudi DL issue*

Hi all,

I successfully cleared Road knowledge test and Hazard test. Today, Drive test day, a lady at Vicroads noticed that my date of birth mentioned on my Saudi DL and Passport is different and refused to take me on drive test. She confirmed from the team lead and result was the same. She wants me to have confirmation from Saudi Embassy/consular that I am the same person holding passport and Saudi DL.

I called Saudi Embassy today and they simply refused to provide any letter related to Saudi DL.

It is not uncommon to have different incorrect DoB entered in passport systems in Saudi Arabia. I believe I am left with only 1 option to drive Victorian Learners for 3 months and then take drive test.

Any suggestions please?


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

talexpat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I successfully cleared Road knowledge test and Hazard test. Today, Drive test day, a lady at Vicroads noticed that my date of birth mentioned on my Saudi DL and Passport is different and refused to take me on drive test. She confirmed from the team lead and result was the same. She wants me to have confirmation from Saudi Embassy/consular that I am the same person holding passport and Saudi DL.
> 
> ...


That will not be three months on VIC Learners for 3 Months but you will be on green P for 1 year before you can sit for the drive test. If you take a learner permit it will take almost three years to get the full licence. Learner for 3 months and a drive log of 120 hours of supervised driving and then red and green p plates. Don't you have the driving licence from driver licence from Pakistan if you do you can use that. 

I failed the drive test twice both times due to speeding and on the second attempt I was driving 42 KPH in the 40 KPH zone and they failed me. Booked the drive test again on 1st May.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

rujutaraval said:


> Will I still need affidivit if I have chip based card ? My Indial DL has initials for middlename and passport has full name.


You will have to get a letter from the license issuing authority in India. Without which you will not be able to sit the drive test. The Indian consulate will tell you get the letter from India and once you provide them with this letter they will issue you a similar letter. However, I used the letter from India directly and was allowed to appear for the drive test and yes you will need this letter for the chip based license.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> That will not be three months on VIC Learners for 3 Months but you will be on green P for 1 year before you can sit for the drive test. If you take a learner permit it will take almost three years to get the full licence. Learner for 3 months and a drive log of 120 hours of supervised driving and then red and green p plates. Don't you have the driving licence from driver licence from Pakistan if you do you can use that.
> 
> I failed the drive test twice both times due to speeding and on the second attempt I was driving 42 KPH in the 40 KPH zone and they failed me. Booked the drive test again on 1st May.
> 
> ...


Hi Dev, 

Thanks for your suggestions.

Unfortunately, I do not have Pakistani license. As per the below link, since I am above 21 years of age, I shall have to drive on learner permit on minimum of 3 months and get a 3 year probationary licence at P2 level after passing drive test. Quite a long probationary time though.

https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/your-ps/get-your-ps/how-to-get-your-ps

Thanks


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> You will have to get a letter from the license issuing authority in India. Without which you will not be able to sit the drive test. The Indian consulate will tell you get the letter from India and once you provide them with this letter they will issue you a similar letter. However, I used the letter from India directly and was allowed to appear for the drive test and yes you will need this letter for the chip based license.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Hi Sevnik0202,
I'm in India currently and planning to be in Melbourne by Mar/apr 2016. Can I get the letter from the RTO where I got the DL when I come or is it mandatory it has to be done like you did (approach Indian embassy, ask someone her, pay VFS etc...)? Could you share a format or something on what this letter has to contain?

I wasn't aware of this procedure until now although I read about the 3 tests we need to take (sigh...)


----------



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

talexpat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I successfully cleared Road knowledge test and Hazard test. Today, Drive test day, a lady at Vicroads noticed that my date of birth mentioned on my Saudi DL and Passport is different and refused to take me on drive test. She confirmed from the team lead and result was the same. She wants me to have confirmation from Saudi Embassy/consular that I am the same person holding passport and Saudi DL.
> 
> ...



Hi

I recently converted my Pakistani Licence to WA one. I hope you have a domestic Pakistani Licence ( the real one  ).

All you need is to get a NOC from your issuing authority, in my case it was Defense Karachi licence center.

Then get that attested by MOFA Pakistan and get it couriered to yourself in Australia along with 2 application forms, attested copies of CNIC/NICOP, Passport, Pakistani DL and ofcourse FEE 

the procedure is explained here

http:// w ww.pakistan.or g.a u/driving_l icense.php

They will directly mail or fax respective DoT , in my case, WA. They will also courier you a letter saying that the DL is verified etc.

You then have to go to the local DoT with the letter and your Passport (original) . Take the theory exam and take date for test.

Just watch some videos or take 4/5 practical lessons.

All the best.


----------



## gsakhuja (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi
I moved to Australia 8 months back. I came to Sydney - stayed there for around 2 months and then moved to Melbourne 6 months back. I have full Indian DL for more than 3 years. Today I wrote the Learner permit test and got the learner permit. But, when I try to book the Hazard perception test I am getting a message that I should hold my learner permit for a minimum period. I checked on vicroads site and found that there are rules and for a person more than 25 years if age , the holding time is 3 months. What I am not clear is whether this rule applies even if I have held full Indian DL for more than 3 years? Can't I book hazard perception and driving test after clearing the road law test before the holding period? 

Thanks
GS


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

*Affidavit*

Hello,

Can someone please help me to understand what kind of affidavit we need to provide in case of name mismatch between DL and PP? Should it be on stamp paper and get notarized? 

I have my full name in Passport, where as it stays as initial in License.. I was thinking to update my License. But, if I can provide an affidavit, that would save time and money for me.. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please help me to understand what kind of affidavit we need to provide in case of name mismatch between DL and PP? Should it be on stamp paper and get notarized?
> 
> ...


I have the same question, can someone please answer. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

*Licence Rules*

I am currently in Melbourne, Victoria. I reached last week and I am driving my relatives vehicle

Here are the rules

If you are a PR holder, you can drive with Indian or oversease licence for 6 months.
After 6 months you need a Victorian licence to drive

To get victorian licence you need

1. Learner Permit test ( Cleared it in the first week)
2. Hazard perception test ( Next week )
3. Drive Test


----------



## shobithk (Nov 25, 2015)

*DL in Victoria*

I have an Indian driving license from last 10 years and i am Victoria now. What should i do in this case? whats the process? My license is chip based and my name on License is same as that of the passport.



Kangaroo20 said:


> As per rule, you can only drive for three months on an international licence if you are an Australian PR. Therefore, bringing an international permit won't help. If you were in a visitor visa or something like that, I think in that case that permit would have been helpful.
> 
> Also, you have to go through knowledge test, hazard and practical driver's test since you don't posses a license from an exempt country such as UK. They are not very difficult. However, your Indian licence will help you to avoid P's and get the full license.
> 
> I had my license in Victoria. So, you have any question, I'm happy to help.


----------



## shobithk (Nov 25, 2015)

*Format for Affidavit*

Hello,

Do i need still to give affidavit and NOC even if my DL name is same as that of the passport? I hold Chip based Indian drivers license from last 10 years and now i moved to Australia.
Whats the process and next steps to start of in this case?

Do you have format for affidavit please, if required in my case.

Thx



sevnik0202 said:


> You will have to get a letter from the license issuing authority in India. Without which you will not be able to sit the drive test. The Indian consulate will tell you get the letter from India and once you provide them with this letter they will issue you a similar letter. However, I used the letter from India directly and was allowed to appear for the drive test and yes you will need this letter for the chip based license.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

How to get the NOC from RTO. Is there any specific format. What should we say to RTO office.
My License is old one without chip. Also, the date of birth is not correct in it. Please suggest.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jaguar123 said:


> How to get the NOC from RTO. Is there any specific format. What should we say to RTO office.
> My License is old one without chip. Also, the date of birth is not correct in it. Please suggest.


There is no fixed format. Each state (or even RTO office) have their own way of providing this letter. Here is one from Pune for instance:









An older one from Chennai can be found here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vering-licensing-authority-5.html#post9684698*

You'll have to ask your local RTO for "DL Extract" or "DL Particulars", but in your case, I'd suggest you first sort out the DOB on your DL and make sure that they *do not* issue you a new DL with a new date, but rather a new DL (with corrected DOB) and the same old (original) date of issue.


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> There is no fixed format. Each state (or even RTO office) have their own way of providing this letter. Here is one from Pune for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the *chip* DL required?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jaguar123 said:


> Is the *chip* DL required?


No, not really. The same verification process works for an older (non-chip) DL as well. However in your case, because of the DOB correction, you will be issued a modern chip based license.


----------

